# Underage riders disaster



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Since the last couple of weeks, I'm getting a lot of ride requests from underage riders. Last week I had to cancel 31 underage rides attempts. I lose a lot of time and money due to dead miles to pick them up. Is Uber is going to do anything about it like ability to report the underage riders from App and reimburse for my time and dead pickup miles? 

Last week:
31 underage pickup rides at ~2.5 miles per pickup = 77.5 dead miles.
31 underage pickup rides at average ~4min per pickup = 124 minutes. 

Weekly total: 
77.5 dead miles.
2 hours time loss.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Baitclick

You said "disaster". Did someone die? 8 year old vomit in your car? Sippy cup spilled orange juice on your cloth seats? 16 year old accuse you of touching? Where is the disaster? I feel robbed of my quality UP reading time.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

dens said:


> Since the last couple of weeks, I'm getting a lot of ride requests from underage riders. Last week I had to cancel 31 underage rides attempts. I lose a lot of time and money due to dead miles to pick them up. Is Uber is going to do anything about it like ability to report the underage riders from App and reimburse for my time and dead pickup miles?
> 
> Last week:
> 31 underage pickup rides at ~2.5 miles per pickup = 77.5 dead miles.
> ...


How much you made on those cancel?


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

dens said:


> Last week:
> 31 underage pickup rides at ~2.5 miles per pickup = 77.5 dead miles.
> 31 underage pickup rides at average ~4min per pickup = 124 minutes.
> 
> ...


31 x $3.71 cancelation fee = $115.01 - not bad for no miles on your car


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I was thinking Chris Hanson walked out with camera crew and a plate of cookies to greet him.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> 31 x $3.71 cancelation fee = $115.01 - not bad for no miles on your car


Not bad but don't you have to wait out 5 minutes or can you cancel right away to earn cancel fee?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm waiting for the post that says they didn't know they could get a cancellation fee.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

autofill said:


> Not bad but don't you have to wait out 5 minutes or can you cancel right away to earn cancel fee?


And why wouldn't you wait for the 5 minutes? Cancel any sooner and you don't get paid.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> And why wouldn't you wait for the 5 minutes? Cancel any sooner and you don't get paid.


That's why I asked cause if OP has to wait 5 minutes then he'll have to add extra 155 minutes (5 x 31 cancels) towards his loss time.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

dens said:


> Last week:
> 31 underage pickup rides at ~2.5 miles per pickup = 77.5 dead miles.
> 31 underage pickup rides at average ~4min per pickup = 124 minutes.


You can drive 2.5 mile surface street (Don't tell me the kid lives on the freeway) in 4 minutes? What city is this?


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> You can drive 2.5 mile surface street (Don't tell me the kid lives on the freeway) in 4 minutes? What city is this?


OP just using Lyft's method for estimating pickup time. We all know to add extra 2-3 minutes.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

Not sure why Uber/Lyft would want the liability associated with minors. This is potentially horrible press on top of a pretty blatant refusal to follow the law.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

autofill said:


> OP just using Lyft's method for estimating pickup time. We all know to add extra 2-3 minutes.


2.5 miles is more like a 10 minute pick up in LA with night time traffic (15 min during rush hours), The only 4 minute pick up is within 0.8 miles.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dens said:


> Since the last couple of weeks, I'm getting a lot of ride requests from underage riders. Last week I had to cancel 31 underage rides attempts. I lose a lot of time and money due to dead miles to pick them up. Is Uber is going to do anything about it like ability to report the underage riders from App and reimburse for my time and dead pickup miles?
> 
> Last week:
> 31 underage pickup rides at ~2.5 miles per pickup = 77.5 dead miles.
> ...


Kinda impressed... 31 pickups is closer to 20 hours for me. I think your low balling your numbers a lot.

But sheesh... that's ridiculous. I'd take that (and some supporting documentation) to the local news. Very ridiculous.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dens said:


> Since the last couple of weeks, I'm getting a lot of ride requests from underage riders. Last week I had to cancel 31 underage rides attempts.


Then stop driving during "go to school time and get out of school time." Easy


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Careful, these affect your overall cancellation percentage. Too many lead to deactivation.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

njn said:


> Careful, these affect your overall cancellation percentage. Too many lead to deactivation.


I would fight that all the way to the Supremes if I was deactivated for doing what we have been told to do (not take minors).


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MHR said:


> I would fight that all the way to the Supremes if I was deactivated for doing what we have been told to do (not take minors).


Seriously I don't understand how parents are suddenly ok with telling their kids it's now ok to get in cars with strangers. I grew up with "Stranger Danger." What the Ted Bundy is going on here???


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Seriously I don't understand how parents are suddenly ok with telling their kids it's now ok to get in cars with strangers. I grew up with "Stranger Danger." What the Ted Bundy is going on here???


But what if the parents are willing to consent and to sign documents allowing it? In most markets it isn't illegal just uber and Lyft rules.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

If they (the parents) have signed documents ON FILE with Uber or Lyft and made a contractual agreement with U or L and we were told by U and L that we COULD take them, then yes, I would drive them.

As of now, I have been told in my market that at least one rider must be 18 years old.

From time to time I have a bit of a problem with this ( not under the age of 18 thing) In my state kids can work as young as 15. If said minor is going to work, why can't I take them?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You get paid for the entire distance you drive to a cancelled ride. So why not seek the cancel fee. Sometimes it pays more to cancel than to take the ride. 
For a long pickup I even try to cancel the ride rather than picking them up. If they show up late I still wait and cancel the ride as soon as they enter. Then I have them request again, and show them how to get the cancel refunded. Uber doesn't take the cancel fee from me. The passenger might save money because the new ride won't have a long pickup fee. I win, passenger wins, Uber loses.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

I arrived at a house to find an underage Rider going to high school I told him that it was forbidden by law in California. He put his mom on the phone she told me she was a lawyer. She said I was mistaken and I was to take her son to school. I could lose my job for not honoring the contract I entered into by accepting the request. I asked her to confirm the address was indeed her address and she was not shenaniganing me. She confirmed the address was hers. I shared with her that my wife is a judge told her my wife's name and I would share this information with my wife. She apologize profusely. Of course the 5 minutes had passed by this time and I collected the cancellation fee. Lawyers, ugh.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

dens said:


> Since the last couple of weeks, I'm getting a lot of ride requests from underage riders. Last week I had to cancel 31 underage rides attempts. I lose a lot of time and money due to dead miles to pick them up. Is Uber is going to do anything about it like ability to report the underage riders from App and reimburse for my time and dead pickup miles?
> 
> Last week:
> 31 underage pickup rides at ~2.5 miles per pickup = 77.5 dead miles.
> ...


Which area did this happen at.....is this where the immigrant children are being held?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MHR said:


> I would fight that all the way to the Supremes if I was deactivated for doing what we have been told to do (not take minors).


Sure, spend $300k trying to argue your case in front of the Supreme Court.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

We live in a time when kids call Child Protective Services for being grounded. Even with parental consent, these rides can be a risk. Better have a dashcam, and never allow this kid in front.


----------



## Rojopostal2380 (Aug 14, 2018)

I had a fellow driver tell me he was in dc the lady put her 3 kids in the car the oldest child was 12 the rest under that age and tried to leave and he stoped her a cancled tge ride parents these days didnt know we were babysitter's now lol


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Which area did this happen at.....is this where the immigrant children are being held?


Not at all, actually many of them from wealthy families (I can tell from where I picking them up). Some kids getting smart and offering couple of $ tip before starting the ride.., lol. I'm sure some U/L drivers take the bait.


----------



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

I do not transport anyone under 18. Not worth the risk, ever! Yes I do ask for an ID if I don't believe them. I also take the time right then to notify Uber/Lyft about the situation to cover my ass. You know the lazy parent will complain. I am a part timers in this hustle, and do really care if it slows my down. Better than a 16 year old stating you touched them. Dash cam can only cover you a** so much


----------



## Driving4Change (Aug 17, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> We live in a time when kids call Child Protective Services for being grounded.


Note that I live in the South.

That said, my dad's ex had two unruly girls who got into a lot of trouble and would try to call on their mom. Once, a police officer pulled up and after a typical children's tantrum (I assume, I don't know enough of the details) he wooped them and instructed their mother to do the same. They tried to threaten to call CPS on him, too.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I have not received a legal opinion on this. In Illinois the law says a TNP cannot discriminate against a rider due to age. It does not state a minimum age the rider must be.

So my opinion is (and I am not a lawyer so I may be wrong) is that when Uber says we cannot take a rider under 18 without an adult we are breaking the law. So theoretically I either break state law or Uber policy when a minor requests a ride.

Comments please.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

It does seem like a catch-22. This had been discussed a few months ago. I did get word from someone supposedly in Uber's legal department, that the policy should prevail. No unattended minors are allowed. I will see of I still have that message.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> It does seem like a catch-22. This had been discussed a few months ago. I did get word from someone supposedly in Uber's legal department, that the policy should prevail. No unattended minors are allowed. I will see of I still have that message.


Not sure I would trust Uber's legal dept. Most company's legal departments defend the company position right or wrong. I would prefer an independent opinion. But let's see if you can find that opinion.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

theLaw said:


> Not sure why Uber/Lyft would want the liability associated with minors. This is potentially horrible press on top of a pretty blatant refusal to follow the law.


Uber and Lyft want the money - the liability is 100% on the driver. If something happens you can bet Uber/Lyft will stand on their policy against it and how you the driver violated that policy.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

How I see it, if you were sued (very unlikely), you would be co-defendant with Uber.

So, though it is likely they might not cover your liability, they will stand on this if their own feet are held to the fire.

You stand a good chance of it getting kicked based on adherence with the TOS.

It isn't likely someone will bring a suit if you cancel a ride for this reason. Too much trouble. They will try another driver, or use Lyft, and go on with their lives.

You have more to worry about if you take the kid, and something tragic happened.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

My very first rider was a 15 year old kid whose mom ordered the ride in her account. He wanted to go to a friend’s house 20 minutes away, and they didn’t want to drive him. Seeing as how I was brand new, I didn’t know I could cancel. I think it says plenty about the quality of parents today.


----------



## Abstractuber (Nov 11, 2017)

autofill said:


> Not bad but don't you have to wait out 5 minutes or can you cancel right away to earn cancel fee?


No just tell uber that they were underage and to credit your fee


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Abstractuber said:


> No just tell uber that they were underage and to credit your fee


You can wait 5 min and get the fee right away

OR

You can cancel early and spend 15 minutes total time going back and forth with Uber, for the same amount of money


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> But what if the parents are willing to consent and to sign documents allowing it? In most markets it isn't illegal just uber and Lyft rules.


Technically when transporting minors your held to a higher standard,as in more extensive back ground ck's ,which would eliminate more drivers from driving,jmo


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> Technically when transporting minors your held to a higher standard,as in more extensive back ground ck's ,which would eliminate more drivers from driving,jmo


I have higher standards too, human traffickers dont want injured or damaged teens 
, and they tend to get very very angry


----------



## Abstractuber (Nov 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You can wait 5 min and get the fee right away
> 
> OR
> 
> You can cancel early and spend 15 minutes total time going back and forth with Uber, for the same amount of money


I've never had your problem. I just send supporta message and keep driving. They usually credit me by the time I finish my next trip.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dens said:


> Since the last couple of weeks, I'm getting a lot of ride requests from underage riders. Last week I had to cancel 31 underage rides attempts. I lose a lot of time and money due to dead miles to pick them up. Is Uber is going to do anything about it like ability to report the underage riders from App and reimburse for my time and dead pickup miles?
> 
> Last week:
> 31 underage pickup rides at ~2.5 miles per pickup = 77.5 dead miles.
> ...


You made at least $116.25 right?

31 cancelled rides X $3.75 per cancel = $116.25

Not that $116.25 is going to pay the rent, but for zero trip miles driven it's not too bad.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

Last week I accepted a ping to a nearby high school. I get there and find its 2 young boys about 13 or 14 waiting in the school bus bay. I tell them they are not supposed to be riding without an adult or have an Uber account if under 18. They reply "well the app let us". I cancel selecting the option "unaccompanied minor". I no sooner drive away and get another ping to go back to that same location. Shouldn't Uber take some notice of the reason for cancellation and not dispatch another car to these underage time-wasters? If this is going to be Uber's response, then from now on I will select "rider isn't here" and get the cancellation fee.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I'll take 31 cancel fees per week, every week.


----------



## BunnyMan (Mar 28, 2018)

School starts next week, so I expect to be driving all the kids to school, home, and after-school activities, as usual.

Uber told me that only 18 year olds have an account, so if someone has the app, I figure they must be good to go.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

BunnyMan said:


> Uber told me that only 18 year olds have an account, so if someone has the app, I figure they must be good to go.


Firstly, Uber told you not to start the ride if rider under 18yo. Second you'll be responsible for all rider medical expenses and even go to jail if something tragic happens. Good luck...


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> But what if the parents are willing to consent and to sign documents allowing it? In most markets it isn't illegal just uber and Lyft rules.[/QUOTE
> 
> In Colorado, we have a law on the books prohibiting minors from riding with out a parent or guardian. Last year Uber got nailed. Fined and put on a probation status.
> 
> According to the Public Affairs office of the Denver PD, if the police find a ride share driver transporting an unaccompanied minor, the driver can be charged and the minors detained until a parent or guardian comes to get them.


----------



## BunnyMan (Mar 28, 2018)

dens said:


> Firstly, Uber told you not to start the ride if rider under 18yo.


You are laboring under some major misconceptions, but they are very common ones.

Or maybe you have different contract with Uber than I do.
My most recent one is from 2015 and does not mention the age of riders anywhere.

In California things are different, is that where you're from?

However, the RIDER contract does contain terms about minors; has nothing to do with me.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

BunnyMan said:


> School starts next week, so I expect to be driving all the kids to school, home, and after-school activities, as usual.
> 
> Uber told me that only 18 year olds have an account, so if someone has the app, I figure they must be good to go.


I am of the same mind as you, however the harsh reality is that this rule is in effect because the insurance companies won't cover an unaccompanied minor ride. Their legal argument will be that as an IC it is YOUR job to know the TOS and reject rides that do not conform to the TOS or are illegal in any way. Ignorance of the rules or laws is not an acceptable excuse.

Right or wrong, if anything happens you will be held liable.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Seriously I don't understand how parents are suddenly ok with telling their kids it's now ok to get in cars with strangers. I grew up with "Stranger Danger." What the Ted Bundy is going on here???


Not that I ever wish this to happen but it's because we haven't heard any bad news on TV between a real or fake Uber driver with a minor yet. At least I haven't.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

autofill said:


> Not that I ever wish this to happen but it's because we haven't heard any bad news on TV between a real or fake Uber driver with a minor yet. At least I haven't.


Don't need to hear about it but just know it happens. You can buy Uber trade dress online and even then its not necessary. How many late night drunk females have you had just jump in your car and say. "OmahGaaaaaawd........are you my Uberrrrrrrrrr?"


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

The problem with both Uber and Lyft in NJ and elsewhere is that they will not state clearly on the app to account holders that drivers are not allowed to pick up minors. They bury it deep in the app in the terms of service that nobody reads. Instead, they make their drivers be the minor police and put us out there to deal with angry minors seeking rides. I get tired of having to constantly document that a minor or minors are trying to get into my car. These often spiteful and vengeful kids will report drivers for discrimination or refusing to bring them to their destination. Uber and Lyft will only solve this problem when they are forced to by state governments or regulators.


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> The problem with both Uber and Lyft in NJ and elsewhere is that they will not state clearly on the app to account holders that drivers are not allowed to pick up minors. They bury it deep in the app in the terms of service that nobody reads. Instead, they make their drivers be the minor police and put us out there to deal with angry minors seeking rides. I get tired of having to constantly document that a minor or minors are trying to get into my car. These often spiteful and vengeful kids will report drivers for discrimination or refusing to bring them to their destination. Uber and Lyft will only solve this problem when they are forced to by state governments or regulators.


You're absolutely right!
Both uber & lyft want us to pickup minors they just don't want to held responsible if anything goes wrong.
Does anyone here know any reporter's, the press seems to love negative uber story's this is would make a good one.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

BillGsa said:


> You're absolutely right!
> Both uber & lyft want us to pickup minors they just don't want to held responsible if anything goes wrong.
> Does anyone here know any reporter's, the press seems to love negative uber story's this is would make a good one.


Yes and she already interviewed drivers for the short lived Uber Teen Rider platform which debuted in Seattle, Phoenix, and Columbus last year. She is a reporter for Geekwire, and she ran a story about the short lived Uber disaster. Uber quietly pulled the platform shortly after, but Pax here still remember it and still request rides daily to pick up "Jimmy"and "Suzy" from soccer practice and ballet lessons.

https://www.geekwire.com/2017/uber-...en-rider-program-call-additional-protections/


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

ScrUber doesn't care about anything but getting the ride payment. Before cancelling and using Unaccompanied Minor as the reason be sure to screenshot the waybill. After cancelling ScrUber kicks it over to another driver and when he/she accepts the ride it will disappear from your ride history. When no cancellation fee shows up report it as a missing trip, send the waybill and remind then it was an UM. If ScrUber really cared about stopping those trips they'd put a hold on the account as soon as it was reported instead of kicking off to another driver.


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> If ScrUber really cared about stopping those trips they'd put a hold on the account as soon as it was reported instead of kicking off to another driver.


Yup, I called support after being cursed out by a 17 year old girl .
He said he would flag her account (what ever that means) then asked if I wanted to stop receiving requests from her...what does that tell you.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> I have not received a legal opinion on this. In Illinois the law says a TNP cannot discriminate against a rider due to age. It does not state a minimum age the rider must be.
> 
> So my opinion is (and I am not a lawyer so I may be wrong) is that when Uber says we cannot take a rider under 18 without an adult we are breaking the law. So theoretically I either break state law or Uber policy when a minor requests a ride.
> 
> Comments please.


You're not denying because of age, you're denying because they don't have an account.



Julescase said:


> You made at least $116.25 right?
> 
> 31 cancelled rides X $3.75 per cancel = $116.25
> 
> Not that $116.25 is going to pay the rent, but for zero trip miles driven it's not too bad.


I'm surprised no other driver has figured this out.
Park by a local high school during release time, get a bunch of pings, collect cancel $$, no miles on your car.


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

BillGsa said:


> You're absolutely right!
> Both uber & lyft want us to pickup minors they just don't want to held responsible if anything goes wrong.
> Does anyone here know any reporter's, the press seems to love negative uber story's this is would make a good one.


Actually came across an article about this from a year ago by a local newspaper reporter, and contacted her, after dealing with five incidents over the course of two hours the other morning.

I was trying to find out which government regulatory departments would be involved in something like this, because from my conversations with both Uber and Lyft support, it's clearly not a big deal to them -- they just want to make sure the drivers are left holding the bag and held liable, if something does actually happen. Total travesty.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

We all know this is an ongoing problem that both Lyft and Uber will not fix. Same problem with them not banning pax who try to squeeze 5-6 riders in UberX. The only thing I see them forcing down driver’s throat is service dogs because obviously it’s ADA law. I really cannot wait to see what they do when a 6 pax of minors cram into their driverless car.


----------



## UberTeach (Aug 7, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Seriously I don't understand how parents are suddenly ok with telling their kids it's now ok to get in cars with strangers. I grew up with "Stranger Danger." What the Ted Bundy is going on here???


Because they're even less safe when they actually get to school.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Little 14 year old Young Sweet Bethany sits quiet as a church mouse in the back seat as you drive her home.

Your dash cam quietly and dutifully records all of the non action.

Arriving at the destination, Young Sweet Bethany exits your vehicle and turns to smile and wave as she bounds to her front door.

The next day, you are deactivated.

What you didn't see was Young Sweet Bethany inside the house crying to Mommy that you touched her.

Can you disprove that via video? Absolutely...eventually.

The stench of the accusation, however, will linger on and on and on...


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Demon said:


> You're not denying because of age, you're denying because they don't have an account.


Wrong. Most of us, if not all, have given rides to a pax who had someone ekse request on their behalf. Parents do it for their kids often.

Second. I have cancelled under age riders that had their own accounts.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> Wrong. Most of us, if not all, have given rides to a pax who had someone ekse request on their behalf. Parents do it for their kids often.
> 
> Second. I have cancelled under age riders that had their own accounts.


Don't give rides to people who don't have an account unless the account holder is riding as well.
Per Uber minors can't have an account.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> And why wouldn't you wait for the 5 minutes? Cancel any sooner and you don't get paid.


Good God people. 
It takes me 5 minutes just to type out my text messages to the account holder (no not really as auto fill has this down) notifying them that
"Rider is an Unaccompanied Minor in violation of Ubers terms of service."
"Account is being reported for Violation of Ubers terms of service regarding unaccompanied minors."
Now most of the time the rider cancels at this point ensuring you get that sweet sweets cancelation fee. 
Then, if they are stupid enough they will request again while you are the target of the ping... If they don't smarten up quick and cancel before 2 minutes... More sweetness.

Regardless, always pop over to the help section of the app and select the Rider made me feel unsafe reason and report the account "Rider is an Unaccompanied Minor in violation of Ubers terms of service. Account is to be investigated and removed from accessing the platform per Ubers Terms Of Service regarding unaccompanied minors"


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

dens said:


> Since the last couple of weeks, I'm getting a lot of ride requests from underage riders. Last week I had to cancel 31 underage rides attempts. I lose a lot of time and money due to dead miles to pick them up. Is Uber is going to do anything about it like ability to report the underage riders from App and reimburse for my time and dead pickup miles?
> 
> Last week:
> 31 underage pickup rides at ~2.5 miles per pickup = 77.5 dead miles.
> ...


I don't believe this. The percentage of getting an underage rider is just slightly higher than getting a puker.


----------



## n00ps (Oct 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> But what if the parents are willing to consent and to sign documents allowing it? In most markets it isn't illegal just uber and Lyft rules.


Actually it IS illegal in nearly every major US market. It's also a huge liability issue.

Uber should have a choice in the cancel menu for "unaccompanied minor" that automatically flags the rider's account. In Los Angeles, I get ride requests from minors at all hours of the day and night not just school times. Not a good idea to allow a child in your personal vehicle!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

theLaw said:


> Not sure why Uber/Lyft would want the *liability* associated with minors. This is potentially *horrible press* on top of a pretty *blatant refusal to follow the law*.


Errrh, umh....when did any of that stop Uber?


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Errrh, umh....when did any of that stop Uber?


I agree, but when a driver assaults an underage passenger, that will be a different public debate.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

theLaw said:


> I agree, but when a driver assaults an underage passenger, that will be a different public debate.


Okie Dokie~

*Lyft driver accused of sexually assaulting 16-year-old boy*

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/broward/davie/fl-sb-davie-lyft-sex-battery-20171019-story.html

*Uber driver accused of rape passed background check*

https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law...ssed-background-check/mzC2mkt8D5qyUma75Sh9JO/

*Uber driver charged in 'horrifying beyond words' rape of 16-year old girl*

https://www.11alive.com/article/new...d-words-rape-of-16-year-old-girl/85-499477414

There are many many more....too. https://www.google.com/search?q=ube...ome..69i57.11715j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Okie Dokie~
> 
> There are many many more....too. https://www.google.com/search?q=ube...ome..69i57.11715j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Thanks! Not only was I wrong, it's much worse than I thought.

A story about a 13 year old being assaulted after aggressive sexual behavior from the same driver on multiple occasions, with not a single mention of minors being transported illegally. Child makes poor decision to ride with driver who has made lewd comments in the past, and not a word about the parent's responsibility:

https://www.thedailybeast.com/mom-w...er-sexually-assaulted-her-daughter?ref=scroll


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Demon said:


> Per Uber minors can't have an account


What Uber says and what Uber does are two different things.



Demon said:


> Don't give rides to people who don't have an account unless the account holder is riding as well.


Each case must be considered separately. For instance I had given a ride to a blind veteran from his home to a VA hospital. Ride was requested by his daughter. Would you have cancelled the ride?


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

MHR said:


> If they (the parents) have signed documents ON FILE with Uber or Lyft and made a contractual agreement with U or L and we were told by U and L that we COULD take them, then yes, I would drive them.
> 
> As of now, I have been told in my market that at least one rider must be 18 years old.
> 
> From time to time I have a bit of a problem with this ( not under the age of 18 thing) In my state kids can work as young as 15. If said minor is going to work, why can't I take them?


That's exactly my dilemma-if I pick up (what may be) a 15/16/17-year-old from his house in a work uniform, going to work, I have trouble saying no. I certainly won't take a car full of 12-year-olds to the mall, or whatever.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> What Uber says and what Uber does are two different things.


Not in this case. Best believe that if you pick up a minor and something goes wrong Uber will wash their hands of it behind their policy of minors can't hold accounts.



mikes424 said:


> Each case must be considered separately. For instance I had given a ride to a blind veteran from his home to a VA hospital. Ride was requested by his daughter. Would you have cancelled the ride?


I've chosen option C. After seeing how Uber & Lyft treat people I've chosen not to work with them at all. If something goes wrong with a non-account holder in your car, watch how fast those companies wash their hands of it.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Reported two minor ride attempts to Uber, and guess what.., 48 hours later no response from Uber. Seem like they don’t care and probably never will. I’m sure both kids still using their accounts as of right now.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

dens said:


> Reported two minor ride attempts to Uber, and guess what.., 48 hours later no response from Uber. Seem like they don't care and probably never will. I'm sure both kids still using their accounts as of right now.


All Uber wants is the fare. If they lose some drivers, so what?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

dens said:


> Since the last couple of weeks, I'm getting a lot of ride requests from underage riders. Last week I had to cancel 31 underage rides attempts. I lose a lot of time and money due to dead miles to pick them up. Is Uber is going to do anything about it like ability to report the underage riders from App and reimburse for my time and dead pickup miles?
> 
> Last week:
> 31 underage pickup rides at ~2.5 miles per pickup = 77.5 dead miles.
> ...


Uber pays $3.75 cancel fee for each underage rider and Lyft pays $5.00



n00ps said:


> Actually it IS illegal in nearly every major US market. It's also a huge liability issue.
> 
> Uber should have a choice in the cancel menu for "unaccompanied minor" that automatically flags the rider's account. In Los Angeles, I get ride requests from minors at all hours of the day and night not just school times. Not a good idea to allow a child in your personal vehicle!


No, it's not. California is not "nearly every US market". There's no mention of underage riders being prohibited in Florida and someone else mentioned it's legal in Texas as well.

And it should be legal everywhere. The chance of running into a rapist or perv is *less* than it is running into the same type of person randomly on the street and the use of taxis and Ubers is a freedom of movement issue that kids need access to both in daily life *and in emergencies*.

Let's quit acting like every adult a child comes into contact with is an offender, ok? Drivers have passed a background check. That's pretty much the best parents can hope for.

Kids are way more likely to be sexually assaulted by someone in their family. I'm not advocating breaking the rules at all, just saying there's no cause for hysteria over this topic.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Uber pays $3.75 cancel fee for each underage rider and Lyft pays $5.00
> 
> No, it's not. California is not "nearly every US market". There's no mention of underage riders being prohibited in Florida and someone else mentioned it's legal in Texas as well.
> 
> ...


I don't see that kids need access to an Uber ride. Kids managed just fine with the school bus and car pools and parents transporting their own kids. I couldn't disagree more that kids are safe in an Uber. We are just sending a message to child molesters to get busy and start driving Uber.

As a driver I don't want kids in my car because I don't want the potential liability that some brat behaves badly and when I tell her to stop she accuses me of sexual harassment. Kids don't like being corrected and not getting their way. There is no reason for having to transport them. Let them take the school bus.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> No, it's not. California is not "nearly every US market". There's no mention of underage riders being prohibited in Florida and someone else mentioned it's legal in Texas as well.
> 
> And it should be legal everywhere. The chance of running into a rapist or perv is *less* than it is running into the same type of person randomly on the street and the use of taxis and Ubers is a freedom of movement issue that kids need access to both in daily life *and in emergencies*.
> .


We do get evacuations due to wildfire out here. I've thought about what if I was near an evac area and got a ping, to find UMs on arrival. I've decided I will cancel the ride and haul them out of the area. There may be a law against taking UMs on a paying ride, but there's no law against doing the right thing.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Part of the problem is U/L drivers themself. Many minors complained they never had any problems before and showed their app with hundreds of taken rides in the past.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

dens said:


> Part of the problem is U/L drivers themself. Many minors complained they never had any problems before and showed their app with hundreds of taken rides in the past.


I tell them the next driver may take them but it's illegal and I don't break the law.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

sheridens said:


> Last week I accepted a ping to a nearby high school. I get there and find its 2 young boys about 13 or 14 waiting in the school bus bay. I tell them they are not supposed to be riding without an adult or have an Uber account if under 18. They reply "well the app let us". I cancel selecting the option "unaccompanied minor". I no sooner drive away and get another ping to go back to that same location. Shouldn't Uber take some notice of the reason for cancellation and not dispatch another car to these underage time-wasters? If this is going to be Uber's response, then from now on I will select "rider isn't here" and get the cancellation fee.


 The message here is clear . They want you to take these rides and not bother them . The only reason it is not allowable in the TOS is to shift responsibility to the driver if something happens . Otherwise they could easily have an under age rider option that pays without the 5 minute wait and puts the rider account on hold until they acknowledge that they understand that part of the TOS . But no , they instantly shoot the request to another driver in the hopes they will just shut up and take the ride .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Uber pays $3.75 cancel fee for each underage rider and Lyft pays $5.00
> 
> No, it's not. California is not "nearly every US market". There's no mention of underage riders being prohibited in Florida and someone else mentioned it's legal in Texas as well.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure uber set up the rules to comply with Cali law and applied the same rules world wide.

If it's good enough for Commifornia...

Seriously thou based on what i've SEEN in Orlando they truly don't care about rules or laws, they just want California off their backs cause that's where the offices are.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm pretty sure uber set up the rules to comply with Cali law and applied the same rules world wide.
> 
> If it's good enough for Commifornia...
> 
> Seriously thou based on what i've SEEN in Orlando they truly don't care about rules or laws, they just want California off their backs cause that's where the offices are.


I think they just want every reason possible to dodge a lawsuit. Just like someone else said up thread.

They'll raise rates to cover the lawsuits.

Cameras will be issued and they'll raise rates to pay for that.

Training will start happening and they'll raise rates for that..

And then before you know it Uber will cost the same as a cab.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

theLaw said:


> Thanks! Not only was I wrong, it's much worse than I thought.
> 
> A story about a 13 year old being assaulted after aggressive sexual behavior from the same driver on multiple occasions, with not a single mention of minors being transported illegally. Child makes poor decision to ride with driver who has made lewd comments in the past, and not a word about the parent's responsibility:
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/mom-w...er-sexually-assaulted-her-daughter?ref=scroll


I agree with most of your points, except the child "making the poor choice" of continuing to ride with him. She may have felt she had no choice (parents angry, late to school, etc.). She was THIRTEEN. Parents, Uber, and of course the driver are at fault here. Not the kid.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I think they just want every reason possible to dodge a lawsuit. Just like someone else said up thread.


Still it doesn't let them dodge all lawsuits. Illinois law states ride shares cannot discriminate based on age. It does not state a minimum age for riders. I think some one will eventually question Uber on this.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

freddieman said:


> I don't believe this. The percentage of getting an underage rider is just slightly higher than getting a puker.


I suppose the prevalence of the issue depends on your market. In my area, I experience a 5% rate of requests from underage riders.


----------



## DoItNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Baitclick
> 
> You said "disaster". Did someone die? 8 year old vomit in your car? Sippy cup spilled orange juice on your cloth seats? 16 year old accuse you of touching? Where is the disaster? I feel robbed of my quality UP reading time.


How is it baitclikc, it's a damn forum. Play for people to talk about anything they want.

I wonder if Uber folk are on here shooting people down... seems like the regulars shoot people down a lot, makes people not want to participate... which the keeps people on the fence about their thoughts and ideas. Not everyone wants to go read every old post. This isn't a search database now.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Girl, 16, accused of killing Uber driver with stolen knife, machete

https://www.google.com/amp/www.chic...lled-teen-charged-met-20170531-story,amp.html

They are not all sweet and inocent Entitled Sally's


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

I've driven for Lyft for 3 weeks, they never mentioned to not pick up underage passengers. I didn't know you couldn't. I really don't think it was mentioned in their fine on-line training.


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

Guyinbp said:


> I've driven for Lyft for 3 weeks, they never mentioned to not pick up underage passengers. I didn't know you couldn't. I really don't think it was mentioned in their fine on-line training.


That's because they want you to pickup minors they just don't want any of the risks associated with it.
The risks are on YOU.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DoItNow said:


> How is it baitclikc, it's a damn forum. Play for people to talk about anything they want.
> 
> I wonder if Uber folk are on here shooting people down... seems like the regulars shoot people down a lot, makes people not want to participate... which the keeps people on the fence about their thoughts and ideas. Not everyone wants to go read every old post. This isn't a search database now.


Well....where do I start....???

The folks on this forum....

Are the most patient caring folks....

That I have ever had the pleasure....

Of spending time with...8>)

Now I am a monkey so...

My tolerance for humans and their ways...

Is prolly greater than yours....

As I get a kick out of an occasional....

Dust up and crazy rant found on here....

So Get in...relax....sit down....and hang on..

Hard to find this much FUN so cheap...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Just to add to the confusion and make more conversation.

The first and third attachments are from Uber's TOS. The first one says riders must be 18 or older. The third one says NO discrimination based on age (no minimum age mentioned). Somewhat contradictory. The middle one is State of Illinois rules. Like the third one it says NO discrimination based on age (no minimum age mentioned). I know some states have addressed minimim age in their guidelines, but not all the states.

So for us in Illinois do we follow Uber's contradictory guidelines (pick the one we want)  or the state guidelines?

Uber needs to sit down with their high priced lawyers and develop clear, non contradictory guidelines that are consistent with the regulations of each state.


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

Just one of the reasons I quit


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

*What are Teen accounts and how do they work?*
For now, the teen accounts program will be closed as we consider how to best serve the needs of families. Minors should no longer be riding unaccompanied. If you suspect a minor is using Uber, please let us know through your app and our team will investigate.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> 31 x $3.71 cancelation fee = $115.01 - not bad for no miles on your car


Always ask for $5.00. I started asking and get it 70% of the time.



mikes424 said:


> Still it doesn't let them dodge all lawsuits. Illinois law states ride shares cannot discriminate based on age. It does not state a minimum age for riders. I think some one will eventually question Uber on this.


You might want to look into this deeper. I'm not an attorney, but most law that I know of, makes exception due to youth based an competency.

Just because it's not spelled out, does not mean the compentecy of the minor in not at issue.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Always ask for $5.00. I started asking and get it 70% of the time.
> 
> You might want to look into this deeper. I'm not an attorney, but most law that I know of, makes exception due to youth based an competency.
> 
> Just because it's not spelled out, does not mean the compentecy of the minor in not at issue.


Can anyone get a lawyer's opinion?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

mikes424 said:


> Can anyone get a lawyer's opinion?


Maybe just call the State Attorney General?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> Just to add to the confusion and make more conversation.
> 
> The first and third attachments are from Uber's TOS. The first one says riders must be 18 or older. The third one says NO discrimination based on age (no minimum age mentioned). Somewhat contradictory. The middle one is State of Illinois rules. Like the third one it says NO discrimination based on age (no minimum age mentioned). I know some states have addressed minimim age in their guidelines, but not all the states.
> 
> ...


So bars in Illinois have to serve minors???


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

I would tend to believe that the advisory above shows that Uber made a big mistake on their part and released a monster of a dilemma. I believe that the Teen accounts program was a test in a limited number of states that exploded by teens nationwide, resulting in drivers having to make personal choices about whether to or not to transport unaccompanied minors. The Uber sign up app says that parents may not arrange rides for their unaccompanied minor children and that children must be 18 to have their own accounts. Drivers are running into minors nationwide with their own accounts. Now it is up to Uber to take whatever steps required to resolve this issue, BEFORE a driver becomes a legal test case and is charged, indicted, convicted and incarcerated for an unaccompanied minor ride gone wrong! Minors are defiant and deceptive and one allegation if impropriety can wreak havoc on an unwary driver. It’s not worth $3.71 or deactivation or legal woes. In the Dara article, although fictional, the Ashley reference shows that it can happen. Dara, in the article, violated Uber policy which could have put “him” in a world of hurt!l with Uber, insurers and the criminal justice system. It’s possible!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> I would tend to believe that the advisory above shows that Uber made a big mistake on their part and released a monster of a dilemma. I believe that the Teen accounts program was a test in a limited number of states that exploded by teens nationwide, resulting in drivers having to make personal choices about whether to or not to transport unaccompanied minors. The Uber sign up app says that parents may not arrange rides for their unaccompanied minor children and that children must be 18 to have their own accounts. Drivers are running into minors nationwide with their own accounts. Now it is up to Uber to take whatever steps required to resolve this issue, BEFORE a driver becomes a legal test case and is charged, indicted, convicted and incarcerated for an unaccompanied minor ride gone wrong! Minors are defiant and deceptive and one allegation if impropriety can wreak havoc on an unwary driver. It's not worth $3.71 or deactivation or legal woes. In the Dara article, although fictional, the Ashley reference shows that it can happen. Dara, in the article, violated Uber policy which could have put "him" in a world of hurt!l with Uber, insurers and the criminal justice system. It's possible!


Colorado already has Uber on probation, as a result of the minor issue. Uber has already paid $4-million in fines and has a review hearing with the PUC and Attorney General in January.

Uber was required to prove compliance with the laws on the books in Colorado, as it pertains to minors and rideshares, at this hearing.

The review of compliance hearing is NOT going to go well for Uber and will shine a light on Lyft's blatant non-compliance, as well.

We now have submitted 186 videos of confirmed minors, being picked-up by both Uber and Lyft. The videos are damning. It took the better part of a year to compile the evidence that Uber and Lyft is NOT complying.

Warnings were given to drivers, in this forum. Over and over. Drivers in Colorado anyway, will unfortunately be caught -up in the investigation. As the plate numbers had to be a part of the videos to ensure that the AG can identify the driver and company.

Once again, drivers are being screwed by U/L. But U/L will also feel the heat. Colorado is not playing!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

It's kind of like selling cigarettes to minors.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you for the heads up, Uberpro (Colorado). It is important that all drivers know the the legal ups and downs of the job. A short ride for an unaccompanied minor can result in a future of legal wrangling. Plus, Unaccompanied Minors normally DON’T Tip!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Unleaded said:


> Thank you for the heads up, Uberpro (Colorado). It is important that all drivers know the the legal ups and downs of the job. A short ride for an unaccompanied minor can result in a future of legal wrangling. Plus, Unaccompanied Minors normally DON'T Tip!


You obviously never took...

my kid to school...8>O

He's a BIG tipper...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Well, I refused this unaccompanied minor for obvious reasons. I probably would not have received my vehicle cleanup fee either!


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

So do most of you guys just wait the 5 minutes and put rider not here as the cancel reason or do you do the support thing and ask for reimbursement for the ride after putting the reason for cancel as unaccompanied minor?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

If you wait a few minutes, a message will appear “Cancel if rider is not present”. At that time if you cancel and let Uber know that the reason for cancellation is “Unaccompanied Minor”, you will get your cancellation fee immediately with no hassle. (On a perfect day!) This way there is no reason to waste a full 5 minutes and miss out on a new ride request opportunity.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> If you wait a few minutes, a message will appear "Cancel if rider is not present". At that time if you cancel and let Uber know that the reason for cancellation is "Unaccompanied Minor", you will get your cancellation fee immediately with no hassle. (On a perfect day!) This way there is no reason to waste a full 5 minutes and miss out on a new ride request opportunity.


When you say let Uber know is that by checking an Unaccompanied Minor reason in the app or do you have to actually message them to get it.

Can I assume by "wait a few minutes" you mean when the 2 minute wait timer zeros out?

I do so few cancellations I really don't know all the "cancellation reasons" that pop up.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

You have the wait the 2 minutes and then the 3 minutes. After that the the circle with the line through it pops up and you press that the rider isnt there.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

I've had it in the past where the parents got angry when I did not take their kid, I would report their home address to CPS. No questions ask about that type of parenting behavior. Uber and Lyft most of the time usually doesn't do anything about unaccompanied minors and the driver is likely to get dinged if they file a false complaint.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> I've had it in the past where the parents got angry when I did not take their kid, I would report their home address to CPS. No questions ask about that type of parenting behavior. Uber and Lyft most of the time usually doesn't do anything about unaccompanied minors and the driver is likely to get dinged if they file a false complaint.


I too have been on the receiving end of parents whose unaccompanied minor children were refused rides by me. The minors called their Mother at work to complain. I have been cursed using blatant expletives and threatened with a bad review and 1 Star evaluation (which they could not do because I never started the trips!) I explain to the minors and also advise the parents that they agreed not to arrange rides for their minor children when unaccompanied, when they signed on during the initial Uber application process. I explain that they are entrusting the safety of their children to a complete stranger which totally undermines the Stranger Danger training the kids received from as early as kindergarten. Only then do they realize the blatant err in their requests and intentions. As info, I had a ride request where a mother (a term I associate loosely with this one) put her two toddlers into my car, strapped them in, said goodbye and expected me to drop the kids off at day care!!!!! She was both surprised and upset when I got out of my car and stopped her while she was going back inside her home!!! You can't make this stuff up!!! I'm sure that other drivers have had experiences worse than this. This was BADDD!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> I too have been on the receiving end of parents whose unaccompanied minor children were refused rides by me. The minors called their Mother at work to complain. I have been cursed using blatant expletives and threatened with a bad review and 1 Star evaluation (which they could not do because I never started the trips!) I explain to the minors and also advise the parents that they agreed not to arrange rides for their minor children when unaccompanied, when they signed on during the initial Uber application process. I explain that they are entrusting the safety of their children to a complete stranger which totally undermines the Stranger Danger training the kids received from as early as kindergarten. Only then do they realize the blatant err in their requests and intentions. As info, I had a ride request where a mother (a term I associate loosely with this one) put her two toddlers into my car, strapped them in, said goodbye and expected me to drop the kids off at day care!!!!! She was both surprised and upset when I got out of my car and stopped her while she was going back inside her home!!! You can't make this stuff up!!! I'm sure that other drivers have had experiences worse than this. This was BADDD!


I would relish the opportunity to face to face with one of these parents.

I dream of those moments!


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> I too have been on the receiving end of parents whose unaccompanied minor children were refused rides by me. The minors called their Mother at work to complain. I have been cursed using blatant expletives and threatened with a bad review and 1 Star evaluation (which they could not do because I never started the trips!) I explain to the minors and also advise the parents that they agreed not to arrange rides for their minor children when unaccompanied, when they signed on during the initial Uber application process. I explain that they are entrusting the safety of their children to a complete stranger which totally undermines the Stranger Danger training the kids received from as early as kindergarten. Only then do they realize the blatant err in their requests and intentions. As info, I had a ride request where a mother (a term I associate loosely with this one) put her two toddlers into my car, strapped them in, said goodbye and expected me to drop the kids off at day care!!!!! She was both surprised and upset when I got out of my car and stopped her while she was going back inside her home!!! You can't make this stuff up!!! I'm sure that other drivers have had experiences worse than this. This was BADDD!


True true! Unaccompanied minors was another good enough reason why I resigned from rideshare altogether. It kept happening so much no matter what I did. Did meaning that, I filed complaint to the school principal and school districts, reporting child protective services (I did that to parents who got angry, I actually contributed to one getting arrested and saw her mugshot on the county jail's website, presumably that CPS likely found more incriminating evidence that led to the charges of child abuse, let alone I was never called to testify since I reported it anonymously).

I had a unaccompanied kid threaten me with a paintball gun a week before I quitted. I slammed on the gas and cancelled. I didn't want to know how my taser vs. paintball fight turned out.

Ugh legally having to take matters into your own hands when Uber and Lyft doesn't do anything. Pfttt.

Just remember you can use their residential address against them by all means.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Colorado already has Uber on probation, as a result of the minor issue. Uber has already paid $4-million in fines and has a review hearing with the PUC and Attorney General in January.
> 
> Uber was required to prove compliance with the laws on the books in Colorado, as it pertains to minors and rideshares, at this hearing.
> 
> ...


That video would make drivers look bad, not U or L.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Demon said:


> That video would make drivers look bad, not U or L.


Yup. Just like when a store sells beer to a minor, it is the store that looks bad, not the beer distributor.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

I had this happen 3 days ago at some HS in Pasadena, went there and it was 2 kids, brother and sister, neither was 18, denied them, they immediately called their dad, who called and cussed me out & said I had to take them, I said "No, I really don't..per Ubers rules". He mumbled something, then said "fine whatever". Left and didn't hear anything more about it.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Seriously I don't understand how parents are suddenly ok with telling their kids it's now ok to get in cars with strangers. I grew up with "Stranger Danger." What the Ted Bundy is going on here???


Usually "strangers" aren't attached to a GPS app that allows them to follow along in real time, subjected to criminal and traffic tests, have their insurance, name, registration and personal car on file and able to be publicly viewed, and a trackable record of past customer service with both the time they have been a driver and the number of completed trips.

It's a weird argument, I'd abandon it. We don't have rampant Uber rapists causing issues.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Usually "strangers" aren't attached to a GPS app that allows them to follow along in real time, subjected to criminal and traffic tests, have their insurance, name, registration and personal car on file and able to be publicly viewed, and a trackable record of past customer service with both the time they have been a driver and the number of completed trips.
> 
> It's a weird argument, I'd abandon it. We don't have rampant Uber rapists causing issues.


you can buy the uber sticker online, and I've had numerous drunk girls try and get into my car and I wasnt even their driver. I wasn't even online. My car BTW has black out limo tint.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> you can buy the uber sticker online, and I've had numerous drunk girls try and get into my car and I wasnt even their driver. I wasn't even online. My car BTW has black out limo tint.


And your car registration changes along with your Drivers license and all other manner of personal surveillance that you are under?

C'mon...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Your not getting this. People don't have to work for uber for a drunk girl to get in their car. All you need is a sticker and to pull up in front of a club at 2:00 am and the drunk girls fall into your car.






......and also........

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...iver-accused-killing-6-what-we-know/80725680/

Now I'm done replying to a 4 month old thread.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I was talking about kids...


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Usually "strangers" aren't attached to a GPS app that allows them to follow along in real time, subjected to criminal and traffic tests, have their insurance, name, registration and personal car on file and able to be publicly viewed, and a trackable record of past customer service with both the time they have been a driver and the number of completed trips.
> 
> It's a weird argument, I'd abandon it. We don't have rampant Uber rapists causing issues.


True, but after dropping them off at home, you now know where the little darlings live. And if anything happens to them in the next few days, you are a prime suspect.

All for a $5 ride.

Can you say insane? I knew ya could.

Let me illustrate this with a real life case in my local paper this morning.

A man met a 16 year old boy. The boy said he was poor and hadn't eaten in a few days. The man takes him to McDonalds and buys him a meal. Then he takes the boy home. As the boy gets out of the car, he tells the Man that unless he gives him $100, he is calling the cops and telling them that the man tried to rape him.

THREE YEARS LATER the man was found not guilty. His life is ruined. He's bankrupt trying to defend himself.

When dealing with minors, best advise is, make sure YOU HAVE TONS OF EYE WITNESSES!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Demon said:


> That video would make drivers look bad, not U or L.


We thought about the drivers when the project started. The PUC and AG is not focused on the drivers. The terms of Ubers probation, so to say, puts it all on Uber and not the drivers. However, the fall out could result in deactivation of the drivers. That said, when you are picking up kids at a middle school with back packs and school books.....the driver must take some of the blame.


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Colorado already has Uber on probation, as a result of the minor issue. Uber has already paid $4-million in fines and has a review hearing with the PUC and Attorney General in January.
> 
> The review of compliance hearing is NOT going to go well for Uber and will shine a light on Lyft's blatant non-compliance, as well.


Why does it keep seeming like Colorado is the only place for a balanced, level-headed approach to so many issues? San Fran area keeps going full on ****** in one direction while Florida goes full on ****** in the other direction.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Usually "strangers" aren't attached to a GPS app that allows them to follow along in real time, subjected to criminal and traffic tests, have their insurance, name, registration and personal car on file and able to be publicly viewed, and a trackable record of past customer service with both the time they have been a driver and the number of completed trips.
> 
> It's a weird argument, I'd abandon it. We don't have rampant Uber rapists causing issues.


"Professional" drivers wouldn't be picking up unaccompanied minors and putting themselves in jeopardy with liability.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> We thought about the drivers when the project started. The PUC and AG is not focused on the drivers. The terms of Ubers probation, so to say, puts it all on Uber and not the drivers. However, the fall out could result in deactivation of the drivers. That said, when you are picking up kids at a middle school with back packs and school books.....the driver must take some of the blame.


Drivers need to take all the blame.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Demon said:


> "Professional" drivers wouldn't be picking up unaccompanied minors and putting themselves in jeopardy with liability.


Legal scholar right here.



BigRedDriver said:


> True, but after dropping them off at home, you now know where the little darlings live. And if anything happens to them in the next few days, you are a prime suspect.
> 
> All for a $5 ride.
> 
> ...


Oh please ..

Seriously, reading this utter tripe, filled with capslocked type, riddled with inaccurate legal language, and rife with grammar errors, is just facepalm worthy.

You don't know what you're talking about. Prime suspect...

Holly crap, Google "Person of Interest". I think it might fill you with about 500% more legal understanding.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Legal scholar right here.
> 
> Oh shut up...
> 
> ...


Whatever it takes to pick up a five dollar fare? Right?

OK Matlock, now fill us all in on the errors of our ways.


----------

